
An Insomniac's journey to regular sleep - rahulshiv7
https://www.sleepedy.com/articles/insomniac-journey-to-better-sleep/
======
ggm
CBT is applicable to so many things.. Its good that small incremental process
changes, logging and ideation can have an effect, because it means we do have
(for some things) the 'heal thyself' potential. (always check in with a health
professional)

------
toomkolenberg
Fascinating, I’ve suffered with insomnia for many years and haven’t even heard
of this

